# l'ús del pretèrit simple a l'escrit



## olaszinho

Salut a tothom.
M’agradaria saber alguna cosa més de l’ùs del pretèrit simple al català escrit. Segons les meves gramàtiques i el que vaig llegir per internet aquest temps verbal s’empra sobretot a la llengua escrita. A més, voldria afagir que als articles que he llegit, per exemple, al diari Avui, no el trobo gairebé mai, però he trobat força sovint el pretèrit perifràstic, també per  descriure accions acabades fa molt de temps. Per tant, voldria saber si aquest tipus de pretèrit es fa servir cada vegada menys en català estàndard, tot i que encara s’empra sovint en valencià i a les illes si no m’equivoco.
Salutacions i gràcies d’avançada

Corregiu tots els meus errors sisplau


----------



## ursu-lab

olaszinho said:


> Salut a tothom.
> M’agradaria saber alguna cosa més de l’ùs del pretèritsimple al català escrit. Segons les meves gramàtiques i el que vaig llegir per internet aquest temps verbal s’empra sobretot a la llengua escrita. A més, voldria afegir que als articles que he llegit, per exemple, al diari Avui, no el trobo gairebé mai, però he trobat força sovint el pretèrit perifràstic, també per  descriure accions acabades fa molt de temps. Per tant, voldria saber si aquest tipus de pretèrit es fa servir cada vegada menys en català estàndard, tot i que encara s’empra sovint en valencià i a les illes si no m’equivoco.
> Salutacions i gràcies d’avançada
> 
> Corregiu tots els meus errors sisplau



Es troba especialment a l'escrit, però depèn, sobretot de literatura o història. No només als diaris, sinó també als llibres per a nens, per exemple, es fa servir força la forma perifràstica. A la llengua oral, hi ha alguns verbs amb què encara s'utilitza, com "digué" (dir) o "fou" (ésser), etc. o en algunes locucions o frases fetes, tal com "hostes vingueren que de casa ens tragueren" i moltes més. També és més freqüent sentir els verbs conjugats de la tercera singular, potser perquè són més fàcils, sobretot els acabats amb -à...

En aquest  bloc hi ha un article interessant: "La Roser va anar o la Roser anà?"


----------



## RIU

Crec que si ara mateix ens fan conjugar les sis persones del pretèrit de qualsevol verb, la majoria no sabem ni començar. Jo el primer.


----------



## ursu-lab

RIU said:


> Crec que si ara mateix ens fan conjugar les sis persones del pretèrit de qualsevol verb, la majoria no sabem ni començar. Jo el primer.


----------



## olaszinho

Gràcies per les vostres respostes.


----------



## Peano

ursu-lab said:


> En aquest  bloc hi ha un article interessant: "La Roser va anar o la Roser anà?"



Interessant, l'article d'en Salesas. Aquí us copio un fragment:

[...]  De tota manera, crec que fins i tot el mateix Monzó no ha aconseguit de resoldre el problema del preterit maleït del tot. En Monzó, com faria tot bon perfeccionista malaltís, no ha parat de revisar la seva obra sempre que ha pogut i fixeu-vos amb quins detalls ens podem trobar: la seva novel·la “La magnitud de la tragèdia” va ser totalment reescrita i publicada com a nova versió farà cosa d’uns pocs anys. I sabeu que és el que va fer? Canviar totalment el temps verbal, de cap a peus: tota la novel·la estava narrada en passat i la passà a temps present. Bingo! Automàticament tota la narració evitava l’enutjosa problemàtica “passat anacrònic o passat carregós?” i atacava amb el temps verbal, on el català té un imbatible dinamisme.

Jo, sempre que escric una narració curta —sempre—, escric en present. Però és clar, quan faig una entrada al bloc o haig de fer un escrit en el qual haig de parlar d’algun personatge històric em trobo amb el maleït dilema. Ja fa temps vaig fer la meva elecció. Bona o no, alguna havia de prendre! La meva opció és, sempre que puc, escollir el passat sense el “va”, per pedant que quedi. Quan parlo rares vegades el faig servir —ho sento, però faig anar el “va”, els “vaig” i els “van” que dona gust— però en paraula escrita he acabat decidint-me per l’opció contraria, després de sospesar els pros i els contres. Crec que cadascú s’ha de posicionar i no estic dient que el que jo faig és el que cal fer, ni molt menys. En Pere Calders l’utilitza sempre i els seves narracions mai resulten pedants, elitistes o antiquades. En Pla l’utilitza sempre i el seu to oscil·la entre el classicisme més conservador i el passar-se les regles per on li ve de gust, sempre depenent del que més convé a cada moment. I així podríem seguir amb els clàssics moderns. Els escriptors més actuals fan equilibris i la tendència a atacar en present és evident. La única excepció a la regla dels “anà” és quan haig d’emprar la primera persona: mai escric “En arribar a Valls, jo ‘sentí’ que era a casa la iaia”, que em sona, ja, exageradament antic, ho sento. Aquí, el “vaig sentir” em cau pel seu propi pes i no em pregunteu perquè. [...]


----------



## Peano

ursu-lab said:


> En aquest  bloc hi ha un article interessant: "La Roser va anar o la Roser anà?"



A part del recurs que es comenta al blog (utilitzar el _present retòric_ amb valor de passat), se m'acudeix la _via francesa_, que potser ja utilitzem a la Catalunya Nord: donar valor de passat a la perífrasi _*haver + participi passat*_. De fet, jo he sentit a alguns catalano-parlants (i hispano-parlants) d'origen francès expressar el passat d'aquesta manera, dient p.e. _fa dos anys, *he tingut* un fill_.

A veure si algun rossellonés pot confirmar això.


----------



## Eminència

Peano said:


> A part del recurs que es comenta al blog (utilitzar el _present retòric_ amb valor de passat), se m'acudeix la _via francesa_, que potser ja utilitzem a la Catalunya Nord: donar valor de passat a la perífrasi _*haver + participi passat*_. De fet, jo he sentit a alguns catalano-parlants (i hispano-parlants) d'origen francès expressar el passat d'aquesta manera, dient p.e. _fa dos anys, *he tingut* un fill_.
> 
> A veure si algun rossellonés pot confirmar això.


 

D'això se'n diu "gal·licisme". 

Quant a l'opció pel perfet simple o el perifràstic, jo no hi veig cap problema. Per aquesta arxidiòcesi s'alternen amb tota naturalitat, tant en la parla com en escrits formals, i la tria ens ve donada sense pensar-hi pel mateix ritme de la frase (és una qüestió d'estil, o de bon gust). Excepte la primera persona del singular, que només he sentit emprar espontàniament a gent de la rodalia de València (jo sóc de la Ribera).


----------



## Peano

Potser Eminència té raó, i l'alternativa que comento és un gal·licisme. Encara que altres llengües romàniques poden funcionar de manera semblant (el _passato remoto_ de l'italià). En tot cas, el català no pot manllevar tan fàcilment les estructures gramàtiques, això poques vegades és possible.

Als catalano-parlants no ens preocupa la qüestió del perfet simple o perifràstic (excepte a alguns escriptors, com hem vist), però cal pensar en la gent de fora que vol aprendre el català, i ens plantegen aquest dubte. És una mica com nosaltres quan estudiem anglès i pensem: què he de dir, _I did it this morning?_, o _I've done it this morning?_...


----------



## ursu-lab

Peano said:


> Encara que altres llengües romàniques poden funcionar de manera semblant (el _passato remoto_ de l'italià). .



Sí, però amb la diferència que el "passato remoto" es fa servir sempre a l'escrit, especialment si es tracta de literatura, i també infantil. A més, a la majoria de les regions del centre-sud és força habitual fins i tot al parlat.


----------



## Peano

De fet, jo em referia al _passato prossimo_ (_ho mangiato_), que al nord d'Itàlia tendeix a utilitzar-se sempre, "en qualsevol situació de perfet" ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passato_remoto#Italian ). Ara bé, com diu *Ursu-lab*, cap al sud d'Itàlia el _passato prossimo_ no s'utilitza gaire.


----------



## ursu-lab

Peano said:


> De fet, jo em referia al _passato prossimo_ (_ho mangiato_), que al nord d'Itàlia tendeix a utilitzar-se sempre, "en qualsevol situació de perfet" ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passato_remoto#Italian ). Ara bé, com diu *Ursu-lab*, cap al sud d'Itàlia el _passato prossimo_ no s'utilitza gaire.



Sí, però el que volia dir és que *a l'escrit* tots els italians utilitzen el "passato remoto" de forma correcta (temps històric, narració, etc.), no importa que siguin del nord o del sud.


----------



## Peano

ursu-lab said:


> Sí, però el que volia dir és que *a l'escrit* tots els italians utilitzen el "passato remoto" de forma correcta (temps històric, narració, etc.), no importa que siguin del nord o del sud.


OK.


----------

